# New KJV Allan Bible



## Claudiu (Mar 3, 2009)

Received it two weeks ago, but finally got some time to take some pictures of it.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 3, 2009)

Took me a while to figure out how to post the pics...but I got it.
Its a great Bible...no flaws that I can see!
You can see the excellent job done in the binding in the pics.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 3, 2009)

How nice!!!


----------



## ww (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks Good!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 3, 2009)

Bummer. Grymir would think it was perfect if it were just a Living Bible.



On a more serious note, I would love to have an Allan someday (once my last one is done with college!).


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 3, 2009)

That is one beautiful Bible.


----------



## JM (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW! Nice Bible.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 3, 2009)

Those are some great high quality pictures! It sure does look like a quality bible. Maybe down the road i will be able to afford one.


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 3, 2009)

It looks like that leather is so soft. I can almost feel it


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 3, 2009)

What a beautiful Bible! Can you give us some more info on it,(Where to purchase it, what model etc.)I'm looking on evangelicalbible.com and see a few KJV's and I know Allan's has a site but,I was just wondering so I know how to dream about this Bible-Thanks


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice indeed


----------



## Ivan (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I won't have to offer any photos now. That's exactly like the one a dear brother in Christ gave me several months back and the one I use to preach every Sunday. It's a beautiful and very usable Bible. The leather is very soft and it's very easy to use in the pulpit. Without a doubt, it's the nicest Bible I have ever had.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 4, 2009)

Ivan,

You have an Allan Bible???











Actually, what a blessing. I'm happy for you. What model is it.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 4, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> What model is it.



Hmmm...don't know. How can you tell? It's identical to the ones in the above photos.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 4, 2009)

Does the Allan have the full letter from the Translators?


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 4, 2009)

Quickened said:


> Those are some great high quality pictures! It sure does look like a quality bible. Maybe down the road i will be able to afford one.



The quality of the picture comes from my Nikon D80. Its an impressive camera. The Bible quality is very excellent. I've heard complaints in the past from previous buyers that their Bible had some flaws but this one doesn't have any. They are pricey, but totally worth it in my opinion because it is a Bible that will last for life. I would consider it an heirloom Bible 

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 01:18:12 EST-----



Solus Christus said:


> It looks like that leather is so soft. I can almost feel it



Yes...the leather is extremely soft. It feels great to just hold the Bible.

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 01:24:37 EST-----



Jesus is my friend said:


> What a beautiful Bible! Can you give us some more info on it,(Where to purchase it, what model etc.)I'm looking on evangelicalbible.com and see a few KJV's and I know Allan's has a site but,I was just wondering so I know how to dream about this Bible-Thanks



I purchased the Bible from evangelicalbible.com
Here is a link of the exact one I got (Allan Oxford Longprimer Ref Ed. (KJV) Highland Goatskin): Allan Oxford Longprimer Ref Ed. (KJV) Highland Goatskin [Allan 53; FREE Shipping] - $145.00 : EvangelicalBible.com

There are other versions, for those who are interested. The ESV look like they have the best features (three ribbons, tan leather, extra add-ons)...like this beautiful one





Here is another link with a lot of pictures from evangelicalbible's picasa....Dream on while looking at these beautiful Bible's
Picasa Web Albums - evangelicalbible.com

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 01:29:37 EST-----



JohnGill said:


> Does the Allan have the full letter from the Translators?



I'll have to check on that for you...I think it does, but not 100% sure

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 01:30:44 EST-----

The Bible does have the Full yapp feature, which is really nice. It keeps the Bible pages cleaner, and doesn't let in the rain and other elements.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone know why Allen doesn't print the NASB?


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 4, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Anyone know why Allen doesn't print the NASB?



I'm guessing there probably isn't a big enough audience for them to sell that version. If they did, they would probably not profit from it. You can always e-mail them and ask them.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 4, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> The quality of the picture comes from my Nikon D80. Its an impressive camera. The Bible quality is very excellent. I've heard complaints in the past from previous buyers that their Bible had some flaws but this one doesn't have any. They are pricey, but totally worth it in my opinion because it is a Bible that will last for life. I would consider it an heirloom Bible
> 
> 
> There are other versions, for those who are interested. The ESV look like they have the best features (three ribbons, tan leather, extra add-ons)...like this beautiful one



Thats what I really had in mind with my next bible purchase. Something of extreme quality that will really last. I do tend to highlight and that is the only concern is that it may bleed through the pages (if that would be the case then i would refrain).

Your right about the ESV though. Three ribbons is clutch! What do you see as extra add ons? I might have overlooked something.


----------



## CDM (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting these pictures, I've looked at these but Bible-Direct.com really stinks as far as displaying their product.

Now, the big question - is it wrong to covet a Bible? I'm really struggling with that right now.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 4, 2009)

That is among the worst coveting there is.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas2007 said:


> Thank you so much for posting these pictures, I've looked at these but Bible-Direct.com really stinks as far as displaying their product.
> 
> Now, the big question - is it wrong to covet a Bible? I'm really struggling with that right now.



I am taking it that you mean coveting the Bible in the physical sense (like the product you hold in your hands). I think it is wrong to covet it because the Bible is supposed to be our rule for life not something to look at. So one has to  it and  and apply it. If one is stuck at just at looking at and coveting it for its physical aspect only, then its wrong. But who would buy a $100+ and not read it?

I bought the Bible because of its craftsmanship. I've gone through a couple Bible's and I want one that will last. This was my best option!

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 04:15:24 EST-----



Quickened said:


> cecat90 said:
> 
> 
> > The quality of the picture comes from my Nikon D80. Its an impressive camera. The Bible quality is very excellent. I've heard complaints in the past from previous buyers that their Bible had some flaws but this one doesn't have any. They are pricey, but totally worth it in my opinion because it is a Bible that will last for life. I would consider it an heirloom Bible
> ...



Extra add ons is anything besides the text, to me. For example: a Text
Classic Reference, a Concordance, the full or semi yapp, red under gold page edges, three ribbon markers, and 16 pages of Oxford Maps, the type of leather used, etc.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 4, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> I am taking it that you mean coveting the Bible in the physical sense (like the product you hold in your hands). I think it is wrong to covet it because the Bible is supposed to be our rule for life not something to look at. So one has to  it and  and apply it. If one is stuck at just at looking at and coveting it for its physical aspect only, then its wrong. But who would buy a $100+ and not read it?



Actually it was tongue in cheek, it should have been understood as a great irony.



cecat90 said:


> I bought the Bible because of its craftsmanship. I've gone through a couple Bible's and I want one that will last. This was my best option!



That is precisely what I'm after. Anyway, thanks again for taking the time to post pictures, that really helps.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas2007 said:


> cecat90 said:
> 
> 
> > I am taking it that you mean coveting the Bible in the physical sense (like the product you hold in your hands). I think it is wrong to covet it because the Bible is supposed to be our rule for life not something to look at. So one has to  it and  and apply it. If one is stuck at just at looking at and coveting it for its physical aspect only, then its wrong. But who would buy a $100+ and not read it?
> ...




Your welcome. I had problem before of finding pics of these Bibles. I couldn't find them on the web, until I came across that picasa one which has a lot of pics of their products. It made me want to buy the Bible right away!


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful! I have the ESV Allan Bible, and I really, really love the three ribbons! Mine is black with dark blue ribbons. I also bought mine from Evangelical Bible.


----------



## JM (Mar 4, 2009)

I asked this before...has owning a high quality Bible from a well known publisher become a mark of status? I'm not trying to put anyone off from buying a good Bible it was just a thought.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 4, 2009)

I have 2 Allan Bibles, both Clarendon goatskins that without a doubt have the best concordance I have ever seen in a bible. I had one of the Long Primers pictured above that I parted with to a young man down south of me. I know they are expensive but what is 100-150 for a quality bible when guys spend that for a golf club?


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 4, 2009)

I would say that I know of no one personally who has ever heard of Allan. So I don't see how it could be seen as a status symbol. Truthfully, does not the word of God deserve the finest paper and covering we can afford?


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 4, 2009)

Blueridge Believer said:


> I have 2 Allan Bibles, both Clarendon goatskins that without a doubt have the best concordance I have ever seen in a bible. I had one of the Long Primers pictured above that I parted with to a young man down south of me. I know they are expensive but what is 100-150 for a quality bible when guys spend that for a golf club?



Help me with the high end Bible inside baseball. The Long Primer is an 8.5" x 5.75" Bible. What is a Clarendon?


----------



## JM (Mar 4, 2009)

Understood.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 4, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Blueridge Believer said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 Allan Bibles, both Clarendon goatskins that without a doubt have the best concordance I have ever seen in a bible. I had one of the Long Primers pictured above that I parted with to a young man down south of me. I know they are expensive but what is 100-150 for a quality bible when guys spend that for a golf club?
> ...



The Longprimer is 8 3/4" x 5 3/4" x 1 1/4" v. the Brevier Clarendon which is 7" x 4 3/4" x 1 1/8"

Here is a pic of them (just to get an understanding of the difference)





Longprimer (Allan 53 on the bottom) Allan Brevier Clarendon (5C) on top

I like the Longprimer because it is bigger. However, I heard that the Clarendon has a longer concordance.

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 09:42:00 EST-----

Looking at the Clarendon page, I also notice that is has chapter summaries, while the Longprimer doesn't


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the looks of the full-yapp cover but I wonder if It would slow you down flipping to whatever verses you need to get to,I think the semi-yapp cover would be fast and smooth to flip through,What think Ye?


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 4, 2009)

What is the type size difference? A friend gave me a NKJV Pitt Minion a couple of weeks ago. That type is QUITE small on my old eyes but unusually readable. How do the type faces of the Longprimer and Clarendon compare?


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 4, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> What is the type size difference? A friend gave me a NKJV Pitt Minion a couple of weeks ago. That type is QUITE small on my old eyes but unusually readable. How do the type faces of the Longprimer and Clarendon compare?



J. Mark Bertrand says the text size of the Longprimer is "I would guess it's in the region of 11-12 pt" (Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan's Oxford Long Primer in Highland Goatskin). I don't know what the size of the font would be ont he Clarendon, because I haven't have the time to look at the text. My friend purchased the Clarendon but returned it because he found it too small. The text in my Bible is on the smaller side  and even though I am 19 (with I guess relatively good near-sightedness) I wish the text was larger. But I am willing to put up with it.

Bertrand has good reviews on these Bibles, and the Pitt Minion and even more. I would check his site out.


----------



## The Deeps (Mar 4, 2009)

I am sooooo excited I just ordered the Allan ESV Tan.
I feel like an extreme liberal ordering a tan bible!
Next... i will buy some Birkenstocks and wear them with black dress socks!


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 5, 2009)

The Deeps said:


> I am sooooo excited I just ordered the Allan ESV Tan.
> I feel like an extreme liberal ordering a tan bible!
> Next... i will buy some Birkenstocks and wear them with black dress socks!



The Tan ESV is amazing. Great choice. I like the simple black. But I think I am also going to get the Tan if I am getting an ESV later. 
I like the color of the Tan a lot 





-----Added 3/5/2009 at 12:13:57 EST-----



The Deeps said:


> I am sooooo excited I just ordered the Allan ESV Tan.
> I feel like an extreme liberal ordering a tan bible!
> Next... i will buy some Birkenstocks and wear them with black dress socks!



Also, tell us when you get, and what you think of it.


----------



## The Deeps (Mar 5, 2009)

I will! (thanks for the pic)
I called Scotland (Allan Pub) yesterday and they left me an e-mail that said it will be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 5, 2009)

Tan Bibles, Birkenstocks, and dead deer? 

Sounds like a perplexing SAT question. 

Which of the following does not belong in the group:
a. Tan "Hyper Expensive" Allan ESV Bible
b. Birkenstocks
c. Dead Deer
d. Recovering dispensationalist


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 5, 2009)

What! No HCSB version? I'm shocked.


----------



## The Deeps (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey... I wonder how many of those "Highland Goats" are still alive over their in Scotland?
They will soon be endangered thanks to American Capitalism

Besides the deer only looks dead he is just well trained... at least as far as PETA is concerned.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 5, 2009)

The Deeps said:


> Hey... I wonder how many of those "Highland Goats" are still alive over their in Scotland?
> They will soon be endangered thanks to American Capitalism
> 
> Besides the dear only looks dead he is just well trained... at least as far as PETA is concerned.



People for the Eating of Tasty Animals? That's big up here in Alaska.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 5, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> The Deeps said:
> 
> 
> > Hey... I wonder how many of those "Highland Goats" are still alive over their in Scotland?
> ...


----------



## DonP (Mar 6, 2009)

I would humbly be willing to be the solution to coveting the bible. You can just mail it to me so you don't covet, and remove the temptation to hold on to it. 

If this doesn't work how about, the verse you know where Jesus says if someone asks for your cloak give them you coat also. Well you can keep the coat just give me your Bible. 

Naw, jus kidding, I so seldom use one anymore it would be a waste. 

No I still read the Bible, I just do it on my PDA or notebook or desktop computer. 

Soooo much better than a book, but i don't have to go into a pulpit, with one, so you will look cool in the pulpit.


----------



## The Deeps (Mar 6, 2009)

Peacemaker... I don't know how you do it? I have such a hard time reading from my computer. I don't know what it is?


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 6, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> I would humbly be willing to be the solution to coveting the bible. You can just mail it to me so you don't covet, and remove the temptation to hold on to it.
> 
> If this doesn't work how about, the verse you know where Jesus says if someone asks for your cloak give them you coat also. Well you can keep the coat just give me your Bible.
> 
> ...



Or you could use a teleprompter like this Harvard guy does


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 28, 2009)

How does the Allan Bible compare to the Thompson's Chain Reference Bible with imported morocco goat skin leather cover? I've always been curious. Do they both have chain reference features? or does one have more reference and concordances than the other.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 28, 2009)

There is no comparison in the quality of the binding. The Thompson isn't even the parking lot at the ball park. The Longprimer that I just got has a sort of chain system in it. The concordance is one of the best I've seen in a Bible. It also has a very useful subject index and a name index/dictionary. I think ever person mentioned by name in the Scriptures is referenced.


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> There is no comparison in the quality of the binding. The Thompson isn't even the parking lot at the ball park. The Longprimer that I just got has a sort of chain system in it. The concordance is one of the best I've seen in a Bible. It also has a very useful subject index and a name index/dictionary. I think ever person mentioned by name in the Scriptures is referenced.



Thanks! I think that is what I've been looking for.


----------



## ReformedDave (Apr 28, 2009)

My new Bible- Kindle!!!! I have the KJV, NIV, and even the ESV Study Bible!


----------



## Herald (Apr 28, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Bummer. Grymir would think it was perfect if it were just a Living Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, I would love to have an Allan someday (once my last one is done with college!).



I had a prof in college, Bob Dowie, who had the entire N.T. memorized - chapter and verse. If I can do that I wouldn't need a paper bible.


----------



## BG (Apr 28, 2009)

L


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 28, 2009)

Bill, yes it is. The only thing I would change about it is to include the Epistle to the Reader.


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome looking Bible. I want one! I preach from the KJV, and study mostly from my KJV Thompson Chain. I also have a NKJV Thompson, as well as a NASB. They are collecting dust. I bought an ESV from Allen last year. I must say it is one of the finest Bibles ever made. Let's face it folks, how much money do we waste on meaningless things? I was just looking at an old hammer I have when I worked constuction, just after college. It is an "Estwing" and probably cost me about $25, fifteen years ago. Sounds like a lot for a hammer, but it is one of the best hammers ever made. The Bible is a tool, and not only that but THE WORD OF GOD! I wish Allen would print a KJV Thompson Chain Reference!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 29, 2009)

reformedminister said:


> I wish Allen would print a KJV Thompson Chain Reference!


You could get the next best thing here:
index


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 29, 2009)

> You could get the next best thing here:


Thanks! I will have to look into that.


----------



## BG (May 1, 2009)

L


----------



## LawrenceU (May 1, 2009)

I did this past week. 

I use both the KJV and ESV.


----------



## BG (May 1, 2009)

W


----------

